# AccuAir Manifold Leaking ???



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I just installed a SwitchSpeed kit on my girlfriends MKV R32, everything is great, love the kit, super clean and easy to install, but one thing that is happening is the dump valve for the drivers rear bag has a slooowww leak that you can hear coming out of the exhaust ports. Has anyone had this problem? Or any idea of what I could do to fix this? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

never heard of that, contact them directly :thumbup:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

I might be having that too, I heard the hiss one day but couldn't pinpoint it...not sure right now if it's my bag or this.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

I had a few leaks with my VU-4 as well. If your using the plastic 3/8 air line. Make sure the cuts are straight and the ends are clean. No scratches or burrs. As long as that is good. Moisten the air line end and make sure its pushed in all the way. There is a rubber o-ring seal in there so the end has to be clean. After I made sure all my lines where good. My leaks where gone.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

johnywalnuts said:


> I had a few leaks with my VU-4 as well. If your using the plastic 3/8 air line. Make sure the cuts are straight and the ends are clean. No scratches or burrs. As long as that is good. Moisten the air line end and make sure its pushed in all the way. There is a rubber o-ring seal in there so the end has to be clean. After I made sure all my lines where good. My leaks where gone.


O ya silly me, check your cut like he said, mine were ****ed at first and i redid them nice and flat with a sharp blade


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

It's not leaking around any air line, it's leaking out of the exhaust ports on each end of the manifold


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Id call Accuair and order the poppet repair kit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

before you call AccuAir, have you tried clearing the system of any debris that might be trapped in the actuators? It's possible that something is trapped and not letting the actuator close all the way, thus, causing the manifold to leak ever so slightly. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> before you call AccuAir, have you tried clearing the system of any debris that might be trapped in the actuators? It's possible that something is trapped and not letting the actuator close all the way, thus, causing the manifold to leak ever so slightly. :thumbup::beer:


 this, being new there may be some dirt lodged in there preventing it from closing. happened to me in the past when it was new and when i replaced a bag, i think there was dirt inside the bag that got to the manifold 

even a tiny piece of dirt will cause a leak 

cycle it up and down maybe even force some air through it using air in a can or if you have a compressor in your garage 

my worst case scenario was to dismantle the valves


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The VU4 is a great manifold, but it's very sensitive to debris. Give it a bit of a workout and see if you can clear it from the debris. Worst case, give AccuAir a call (1.877.AIR.DOWN) and they'll get you sorted. They have excellent customer service. :beer: 

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Beitz DUB said:


> Id call Accuair and order the poppet repair kit


 What is this?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The VU4 is a great manifold, but it's very sensitive to debris. Give it a bit of a workout and see if you can clear it from the debris. Worst case, give AccuAir a call (1.877.AIR.DOWN) and they'll get you sorted. They have excellent customer service. :beer:
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


 
Thats exactly what I did, gave it another day and a half and no more leak! I guess there was just something small in there keeping it from closing all the way! Glad I didnt have to ship it back and have the car be down! :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a piece of wood dust stuck in mine that did this. Cleared it and perfect!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> I had a piece of wood dust stuck in mine that did this. Cleared it and perfect!


 It always amazes me what comes out of peoples manifolds. Mr.White has had pretty much everything stuck in his manifold and he clears it out and carries on with life :laugh:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It always amazes me what comes out of peoples manifolds. Mr.White has had pretty much everything stuck in his manifold and he clears it out and carries on with life :laugh:


 
Well I wish I could had, i tried clearing it out numerous times, but still leaked, then finally like I said after a couple days it decided to clear itself out..


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i had the same issue with mine. had to take it apart to get the debris out.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i had the same issue with mine. had to take it apart to get the debris out.


 

Was it a PITA?


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


 I was having issues airing up in the cold. I contacted accuair and they said to do what people have posted above. I cleaned everything up and put the one pictured on right into same corner, rf, but down solenoid not up. Now I have issues with it airing down at times so I ordered the repair kit.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

kilimats said:


> O ya silly me, check your cut like he said, mine were ****ed at first and i redid them nice and flat with a sharp blade


 I heard that any / every time you take a line out of a manifold port, you should re-cut it, 1/8 of an inch or so.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------

